# Spray Dryer Sizing Software



## عثمان الراوي (1 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
لاول مره برنامج لتحديد ابعاد المجفف الرذاذ​ 
اللهم تقبله خالصا لوجهك​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/82454998/195bda2c/spray_dryer_sizing_software.html?s=1​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرا أخي عثمان على البرنامج الأكثر من رائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وكل أجر على قدر العمل فأدخلك الله الجنة على عملك هذا أنه سميع مجيب ....


----------



## kema (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرا أخي عثمان على البرنامج الأكثر من رائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وكل أجر على قدر العمل فأدخلك الله الجنة على عملك هذا أنه


----------



## أبو معمر (1 يوليو 2009)

أشكر عثمان الراوي على الهدية القيمة, و أتمنى أن تكون الفائدة مدعومة بالنقاش و الأفكار للمشاكل التي تواجه مهندسي التشغيل.


----------



## عثمان الراوي (10 يوليو 2009)

هنا الحقيقه فقط اريد ان انوه انني منذ عام 1983 ابحث عن مثل هذا البرنامج فيجب على الجميع ان يستغل هذه الفرصه لتحميل هذا البرنامج المهم خاصة المهتمين في مجال صناعة المنظفات


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل


----------



## eng_medhat51 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

أنت انسان أكثر من رائع لطالما حلمت ان اصمم برنامج يفيد الهندسة الكيميائية


----------



## ارهينيوس (24 سبتمبر 2009)

دكتور عثمان والله ما قصرت رائع


----------



## بسامووو (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً لكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## اهم اهم (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (26 أكتوبر 2009)

مممششششششششششكككككككككككككوووووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## خليل الهاشمي (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يادكتور .....وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## softchem (11 ديسمبر 2009)

لكى منى كل خالص الشكر والامتنان على هذا البرنامج الرائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مبارك الوراقي (11 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا البرنامج المفيد جدا في صناعة المنظفات الصناعية انا اعمل في صناعة المنظفات الصناعية
وأعرف جيدا قيمة البرنامج


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على عمل الخير


----------



## عبداللطيف عثمان (3 يوليو 2015)

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكراً على هذا الجهد المقدر 
بالمناسبة انا أرغب في إنتاج صابون بدرة وارغب في استشارة تجارية.... 
على من له القدرة ارجو شاكراً أن سمحوا لي الاخوة في المنتدى أن أترك تلفوني هنا..... مع تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## mohamed goday (22 سبتمبر 2018)

ط*ط¯ ظٹظپظ†ظٹ ط¨ظƒظ„ظ…ط© ط³ط± ظپظƒ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظپط§طھ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط§ط²ظ†ظƒظ…


----------



## xspeeder (31 أكتوبر 2018)

المشكله في ان مين ينفذه


----------

